# something different (boat building)



## mac_y44 (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is a link to a boat building project. I know some people like to see different projects and such. This is a boat racing site of small hydroplane and runabout boats with up to 60 HP outboards. Thought a few might enjoy.

Step by Step Building a hydroplane / MRC is up and running - HydroRacer.Net Forums


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Nice boats , Kevin, but not enough masts for my liking.......VBG


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

mac_y44 said:


> Here is a link to a boat building project. I know some people like to see different projects and such. This is a boat racing site of small hydroplane and runabout boats with up to 60 HP outboards. Thought a few might enjoy.
> 
> Step by Step Building a hydroplane / MRC is up and running - HydroRacer.Net Forums


Hi Kevin
I have been thinking about building a small row boat would you have any sugestions?
Thanks
Roxanne


----------

